# Need advice on family cohesion/reunification visa. Please help



## PickleChiffonPie (Dec 17, 2021)

So my wife and I got married shortly before I came to Italy (I arrived a few days ago). She is set to arrive on December 29th. I have a study visa for 1 year. Right now she can only stay for the 90 days but we are trying to get her a family reunification or cohesion, whichever is fastest.

I am going tomorrow to turn in my permesso di soggiorno to get my residency permit, but that could take months to get. We really do not want her to have to go back to the US for 90 days. Will she be able to apply for her residency permit before I have mine all completed?
Before she arrives in Italy, she is going to go get our marriage certificate apostilled so we have that ready as I’ve heard an apostille is required.

does anyone have similar experiences or advice? We do not want to be separated for 90 days. We are living in Rome as well. Can she stay if she applies for the residency permit and has that receipt they give you? Thanks for any help


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

It's possible I'm wrong but I do believe a cohesion/reunification visa is for the spouse of an Italian citizen only. If you want your wife not to have to leave Italy every 90 days, she will have to apply for her own visa. Similar to what you have.


----------



## PickleChiffonPie (Dec 17, 2021)

Italia-Mx said:


> It's possible I'm wrong but I do believe a cohesion/reunification visa is for the spouse of an Italian citizen only. If you want your wife not to have to leave Italy every 90 days, she will have to apply for her own visa. Similar to what you have.


Everything that I’ve read says that it’s also for non-EU citizens that have residency in Italy. Sure hope it’s not just for citizens


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Depends on your status. But if you have normal residency than she should be able to stay.



> Requisiti dello straniero che chiede il ricongiungimento
>  possedere permesso di soggiorno CE per soggiorni di lungo periodo o
> permesso di soggiorno in corso di validità di durata non inferiore a 1 anno
> rilasciato per lavoro subordinato, lavoro autonomo, asilo, protezione
> ...


https://www.inps.it/docallegatiNP/A... soggiorno/Documents/Pds_motivi_familiari.pdf


----------

